# Topics > Risk of AI >  "Technocalyps", documentary, Frank Theys, Belgium, 2006

## Airicist

"Technocalyps" on IMDb

Director and writer - Frank Theys

----------


## Airicist

The Transhumanists part 1 documentary by Frank Theys.

Uploaded on Oct 24, 2010




The Transhumanists part 2 documentary by Frank Theys.

Uploaded on Oct 24, 2010

----------


## Airicist

The Transhumanists part 3 documentary by Frank Theys.

Uploaded on Oct 24, 2010

----------


## Airicist

The Transhumanists part 4 documentary by Frank Theys

Uploaded on Oct 24, 2010

----------


## Airicist

The Transhumanists part 5 documentary by Frank Theys

Uploaded on Oct 24, 2010




> Technocalyps is an intriguing three-part documentary on the notion of transhumanism by Belgian visual artist and filmmaker Frank Theys. The latest findings in genetics, robotics, artificial intelligence, bionics and nanotechnology appear in the media every day, but with no analysis of their common aim: that of exceeding human limitations. The director conducts his enquiry into the scientific, ethical and metaphysical dimensions of technological development. The film includes interviews by top experts and thinkers on the subject worldwide, including Marvin Minsky, Terence McKenna, Hans Moravec, Bruce Sterling, Robert Anton Wilson, Richard Seed, Margareth Wertheim, Kirkpatrick Sale, Ralph C. Merkle, Mark Pesce, Ray Kurzweil, Rabbi Youssouf Kazen, Rael and many others.

----------

